
Show HN: Gif2txt – Gif Image to Ascii Text - hit9
https://github.com/hit9/gif2txt
======
SpendBig
Funny thing, if you change the font-size to 1px, detail comes back

~~~
shultays
It does not do much other than sampling from the image and outputting a square
shaped character character with same color. So if your sampling is 1px, it
basically takes each pixel and render it as a square

